# Flavour Art Seemingly Prepared for FDA Regs



## rogue zombie (11/5/16)

This is interesting...

By /u/Enyawreklaw on Reddit (DIY or DIE Guy)

_It seems FlavourArt, unsurprisingly, is already ahead of the game. They state at the bottom that "DIY Flavorings" would be subject to regulation. But what constitutes "flavorings for eliquid" and "candy flavorings" isn't made clear. Their ClearStream program is pretty much making sure all their flavorings are up to snuff with FDA standards, although we're not sure how PMTA will treat certain flavor profiles in the future. Also we see that FA is a strong advocate for the Vapor Technology Association, which many lawyers are starting to back as well. What I find interesting is how FA is working alongside the accredited labs the VTA represents. If anyone is wondering about "Big Vapor", we can see the beginnings of it now. Anyways, just thought you guys would wanna see what FA had to say about all this bullshit. KEEP MIXING_

Link to the Email

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

